# New logistics trucks delivered to Valcartier



## OceanBonfire (15 Jan 2019)

> January 14, 2019 – Valcartier, QC – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> Today, Families, Children and Social Development Minister Jean-Yves Duclos, on behalf of Defence Minister Harjit S. Sajjan, visited members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) at 2nd Canadian Division Support Base Valcartier to see Canada’s new logistics trucks delivered to the base. These trucks support Canada’s defence policy, Strong, Secure, Engaged, in delivering the modern equipment the women and men of the CAF depend on to do their jobs.
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/CanadianForces/photos/a.1524483394445524/2461930537367467/?type=3&theater

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2019/01/new-logistics-trucks-delivered-to-valcartier.html


----------



## RedcapCrusader (15 Jan 2019)

Let's hope these aren't a colossal disaster like the TAPV....


----------



## YZT580 (15 Jan 2019)

Also hope that the armoured cab is easily accessible and quick to change when you want it


----------

